# brine shrimp



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

my p's are about to have the 5th and 6th batch of eggs and I have still yet to master the hatching of brine shrimp. anybody know what the best salt to water mixture is cause I can barely get any to hatch from a brand new bag of shrimp eggs


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

8 tablespoonsful for each gallon(3.78L) of water.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I mix 1.5 tablespoons salt, 1 teaspoon brine eggs, 33 ounces dechlorinated water in my 2 liter hatchers...

eggs in a bag, what are you using???? Iv had good luck with the 3.5 ounce cans of eggs from OSI....you may have bad eggs


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I got some eggs from my lfs and they are guaranteed to hatch 95% but I have been using much less salt in my mixture then what everybody has said


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I think there is something wrong with the eggs. I am the worst about measuring when it comes to hatching baby brine. I just pour some salt in my hand , dump it into fresh from the tap water, and put in about 2 table spoons of eggs! They might not be hatching to full potential, but I get PLENTY this way. I did have a batch of eggs not hatch at all about a 2 months ago. Those eggs were old, and had been setting around the fish store for a while. That lesson cost me about 500 small fry!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> I think there is something wrong with the eggs. I am the worst about measuring when it comes to hatching baby brine. I just pour some salt in my hand , dump it into fresh from the tap water, and put in about 2 table spoons of eggs! They might not be hatching to full potential, but I get PLENTY this way. I did have a batch of eggs not hatch at all about a 2 months ago. Those eggs were old, and had been setting around the fish store for a while. That lesson cost me about 500 small fry!
> [snapback]1187569[/snapback]​


Wow 2 tablespoons, Im surely not gonna tell you how to mix them......

But let me explain my set up a little more, maybe save you some $$ on those eggs.

I run 3 cones constantly, I use 1.5-2 cones a day, so I use 2 teaspoons of eggs per cone, I always have some brine ready this way running 3 cones, cause as soon as one is done i fill it up, then later that day if the other runs out I fill it up, but I still have the third cone going you see, I just move through 3 cones like a cycle. I feel I feed enough because I have the baby brine on the bottem of the tank when i clean them daily.

So with my system, running 6-7 fry tanks, and 3 cones, I use 2 tea spoons of eggs per day, keep in mind though those 6 or 7 fry tanks, I always have the month olds eating bloodworms, or frozen food, in 1 or 2 tanks.

Hopefully that will help you, your 2 fast wit your tablespoons of eggs :laugh:







slow it down teaspoons, not tablespoons....























Tell you what Im glad you said the brine shrimp USA hatch was good, thats a big savings buying those 20 ounce cans, Im about 2 order one myself....


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is something wrong with the eggs. I am the worst about measuring when it comes to hatching baby brine. I just pour some salt in my hand , dump it into fresh from the tap water, and put in about 2 table spoons of eggs! They might not be hatching to full potential, but I get PLENTY this way. I did have a batch of eggs not hatch at all about a 2 months ago. Those eggs were old, and had been setting around the fish store for a while. That lesson cost me about 500 small fry!
> ...


I used to measure it out exactly............ I started doing tablespoons to get more brine out of my hatcheries. I might be wasting some eggs, but thanks to Brine shrimp USA I can finally afford to! I wonder why they only tell you to use a certian amount of eggs? Does too many eggs in the hatchery cause a lower hatch number? It is just so nice to see that orange stream of eggs keep coming out of a hatchery!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ok so whats a cone and how do i get one


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> ok so whats a cone and how do i get one
> [snapback]1202145[/snapback]​


This is a term for the upside down container you hatch the brine in. In the San Fransisco Bay Brand hatchery kit you use an upside down 2-litre bottle screwed into a base. You cut the bottom off the 2-litre off and you have a "cone".


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

so then how do you get the shrimp out and not the eggs


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> so then how do you get the shrimp out and not the eggs
> [snapback]1202390[/snapback]​


The base has an air line connection that you hook up an air pump to. You stop the airflow by pinching the air line w/ a closepin. Let this set for 10-15 minutes, and come back and unkink the air line SLOWLY. Then the stream of baby brine will flow out. The waste/shells from the eggs will float to the top.


----------

